# Sailfish an opensource mobile phone operating system



## sidetone (Dec 16, 2018)

I just learned about Sailfish for the Jolla phone made by a Finnish company, through https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/ev3qw7/how-to-quit-apple-microsoft-google-facebook-amazon. According to this, .1% of smart phones use neither operating systems by Apple or Android.

https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/pa5x9z/the-last-independent-mobile-os-sailfish-jolla

It has its problems. Apps available for it, that are also available for Android, have a tendency to crash. Also, for a company that was to be a competitor to Google's data collecting practices, "ironically enough, the open source project was salvaged by the interest of some of the least open governments in the world."

I'll stick with Android or maybe go with the iOS. At least Google hasn't dumped data like Facebook has (yet).


----------



## johnblue (Jan 2, 2019)

sidetone said:
			
		

> I'll stick with Android or maybe go with the iOS.


I compile AOSP for my use on Nexus devices.  It sure is nice having a mostly de-google_appified Android phone.


----------

